# Undergroundsupplements Newsletter Issue #3



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

NOTICE: No liability is assumed by Underground Supplements or the authors for any information contained herein. This text does not contain medical advise. Specific medical advise should be obtained from a licensed health practitioner. Neither Underground Supplements nor the authors advocate, promote or encourage the use of anabolic steroids or other illegal drugs. The information contained in this publication is not intended to induce or persuade anyone to use or possess anabolic steroids or any other illegal drugs Any references made directly about the effects of anabolic steroids, about obtaining anabolic steroids are for information or entertainment purposes only and are expressions of the authors opinions. This publication is an attempt for a practical source of information, rather than scientific.



Letter from the Tazmanian Devil

Well, the holiday season is in full swing. I hope everyones Thanksgiving was was good. I know everyone has to be sick of turkey! The holiday season is one of my favorite times of the year. The best things about this season that I like is the spirit of giving, and to give thanks for the good things in our lives. I would like to take the time to thank a few people. Here goes.

I have to thank all the members of the Underground as well as the many readers of this newsletter for your trust in me, my judgement, and my integrity.

Thank you for the oppurtunity to be able to give. I really do get a good feeling when I refer a fellow bodybuilder to a reliable source. I know that it is hard to send your hard earned money to someone you have never met before and the only info you have going for you is my endorsement of the source.

Thanks to the endorsed sources. You have remained true to your word, you have shown honesty, integrity and a care for the members of the Underground. You have my promise to keep your business full of honest customers.

Thanks to the gurus on the Underground. Your tireless efforts to teach, inform and to advice us in a helpful manner without being snobby and belittling is very much appreciated. I hope you will stay with us for a long time.

Thanks to all our members of the Underground who converse, help, chat , share knowledge and general information without the flame wars, belittling comments and trash talk that is so prevalent on the other boards. It is your no-nonsense attitude that continues to draw more and more people in, and to make the Underground Supplements Message board the best--bar none!

And a special thanks to CE for starting this board, maintaining it, and keeping the few assinine flamings and threads out of it. Your tireless efforts make the Underground the class act of all the web sites geared toward our sport and the other aspects of it.

Thanks for all the contributors to this Newsletter. I believe it is one of the best out there. And our goal is to make it better and better. Remember this is the Underground Newsletter. If you are part of the Underground then this is YOUR newsletter, if you have something you want added in to the newsletter, or you want to see other things. Please feel free to send in an article, send one of the authors your comments, suggestions, or ideas. We will use all articles as long as they are the truth.

Well that is all the thanks that I am going to give for right now. Like I said in a thread, hopefully this newsletter is out by the 15th. I hope Santa is good to everyone. My advice to all is that Christmas comes once a year, so enjoy it. God Bless you and good health to you and your loved ones in the coming new year.

Authors: Tazzy, Mammot, Motorhead, CE


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Section I --"Gettin da Gear"*

Part 1

Tricks and Tips for getting the "gear" thru the pesky U.S. Customs.

This month is going to be advice for readers and purchasers of AS through overseas sources. Everyday, I get an email from someone asking about the validity of Joe Schmoe from Bumfuck, Egypt. The overseas sources are enticing due to the prices. They are usually cheaper than domestic sources. However, everything has a price. You may pay a cheaper price for your AS but, you have to worry whether the package will get through U.S. Customs or unscrupulous foreign postal workers.

Every month I have been featuring an article on procedures to use to be able to send gear to customers that reside in the U.S. Basically these articles will be useful to the foreign sources. In the Sept. and Nov. issues, I featured the "Hidden Compartment in the book" trick. Last month, I featured an article about a book that is ready made and can be purchased at a bookstore. I do recommend that you buy this book even if you are not going to use a foreign source. I have one just to keep my AS hidden and at the same time easily accessible. So, if you do choose to use a foreign source, mention the book to them and see if they will play along.

When trying to determine whether an overseas source was legit, one of the biggest determining factors was the successes of getting products through U.S. Customs. Now there are 3 sources that are overseas that I feel have a 95% success rate or better. These are the sources that I am touting as "legit". Their shipping methods are top rate, and better yet, they come from a country that is not high on the Customs alert list. Some countries are high on the U.S. Customs alert list due to the illegal drug manufacturing and exporting. For example, the country Thailand. Customs has an alert list a mile long from packages coming from that county. The famous Thai-landians D-bol pills are manufactured by IMP in Phuket, Thailand. A while ago, you could order right from IMP and they would send out your orders. When IMP found out that bodybuilders were using the D-bol for other purposes besides AIDS or other wasting diseases, they changed their policy to require a prescription. Besides all that, 20% of packages from IMP were being detained!!!

When dealing with an overseas source, you have to put your thought into what country you source will be sending your products from. You then have to factor that into your probability of not receiving your products. If the country that you are ordering from is famous for their opium or heroin, then the chances of U.S. Customs ripping you off will be greater. But no European or Asian country is fully 100% guaranteed. Last month, we had a section on Growth Hormone. The writer recommended a company called IAS out of England. So, just to test them out, I ordered one 4IU vial of HGH and some GHB. Well, l did not get the product, and have finally received the FDA/U.S. Customs detainment letter. So, it doesnt mean that IAS is a fraudulent company, it just goes to show you that even a low-risk country like England can backfire on you. The funny thing is, the author of the HGH article is a terrific friend of mine and has had 1 package in the whole 2 years that he has been purchasing for IAS get detained! The U.S. Customs is a consistant bunch--isnt it?

How do you determine a low-risk country? Well, think of who the U.S does a lot of trading with. Japan, Korea, U.K. etc. are low risk. Thailand, Pakistan, India, Holland, Greece and now Spain are high risk countries. They are high risk because of the lack of laws concerning drugs, manufacturing, and exportation. Countries in South America, where drug runners run wild will be scrutinized, i.e. Cuba, Panama, Mexico. Everyone knows about the cigars, hash, cocaine. So if you find a source that you trust from a high risk country, do yourself a favor and work with the source in taking extra steps in fooling the Customs, thus increasing your chances of receiving your package.

Another factor that you have to consider, sometimes the U.S. Customs wants to make a bust, so they will let a package go through that contains illegal contraband be delivered to you, so they can try and arrest you. That is why PART 3 is repeated again this month. READ IT CAREFULLY!!!!

If you want overseas sources that are legit and have a 95% or better delivery success rate, then stick with the following.

PharmAsia (formerly known as Mr. Kim)
Powersupplements
SBC

These are class organizations that have the best mailing techniques. Their products are top quality and you will not see any fakes or counterfeits.


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Christmas Presents!!*

Part 2

This is the perfect time of the year to use the Chrismas Present trick. Gee, I wonder where you can get Christmas wrapping paper this time of year? Have your source wrap up your gear in Christmas paper and send it in a box, or padded shipping bag, marked "Merry Christmas from your Uncle Ivan!" With the tremendous amount of mail going around the world at this time, making the gear look like regular Christmas presents is the way to go. Choose a wrapping paper that may give the package a look like it is a present for a very young boy or girl. Make sure that the package doesnt sound like it contains small parts. Very young boys and girls don't usually get toys or gifts that contain small parts. So have the source pack the contents well. Putting the gear in a box that had Christmas chocolates or candies is a good idea. The mindset is that a person receiving food or foodlike items that has been opened is usually a spoiled gift. Use your imagination!


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Hints for Receiving the Package*

Part 3

(Repeat from Last Month-Important information)

NEVER sign for or acknowledge ordering a package. (example), If a postman will not deliver without a receiving signature, write it off as a loss and change your source. This is the most important rule! If the "postman" tries to give you a package and have you sign for it, tell him/her that you weren't expecting anything from (wherever/whomever) and the name on the package doesn't even live here. If they persist, you can bet your ass something is up! Tell them to go away and close the door on them. Do not buy into any story that they serve you. Even if your Postman is familiar, do not trust them.

This should go without stating, if you are being followed to your P.O Box (by someone you suspect as law enforcement) abort the pickup. If you've picked up the package already and notice that you are being tailed, go to the nearest mailbox and dump the package. When picking up the package, keep an eye out. Don't be too paranoid. But, if something doesn't seem right to you, don't pick up the package.

When you know that the package has been delivered to your mailbox of your home, take it inside, and have a magic marker handy. As soon as the package is in your home, IMMEDIATELY write across the face of the package in clear legible script:

RETURN - NOT AT THIS ADDRESS or RETURN TO SENDER. Leave it in an area that is close to the front door to make it look like you were going to drop it back in the mailbox as a rejected item on your very next trip outside. If you are being watched, and they approach you, they have nothing on you as you were just about to toss it back in the mailbox as a rejected item. If no one approaches you, you should be O.K. But, just to make sure, don't open the package for a day or two, if the law is staking you out, they will make their move within 24 hours. You can be sure that they won't wait more than a few days after you receive the package to try and bust you. After a two to three days, you should be cool.

Author's note: Some of the above hints and tricks are based on the EliteFitness "Secrets of Mail Order steroid Success". I want to make sure I give credit where credit is due. The above is free advise. You don't have to listen to it. You may not agree with it. But the ideas and thoughts come from customers that have been using these methods without failure for years.


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Section II -- "JUICE NEWS"*

Part 1

Oxymetholone--"The Big Daddy"
Oxymetholone in my opinion is the best steroid for one to take when trying to get massive, strong in the shortest amount of time. I just finished a cycle of Oxymetholone and experienced massive strength and bulk gains. You may read a lot about oxymetholone, but you will never get the full gist of the good aspects as well as the bad ones, until you do a cycle yourself.

Now, some of you know oxymetholone by its common name Anadrol-50. I will describe the different brands of oxymetholone that is available to our readers from reliable sources. There are plenty of others out there. But the few that are available and reasonably priced are as follows:

Han Seoul Pharmacueticals. This brand of oxymethelone is of an extremely good quality. The pill is small in diameter, maybe 5mm. It is a fairly thick white tablet with a yellowish tint to it. On one side there is a score mark. On one side of the score mark, the number "39" is imprinted on. The other side of the score mark the number "44" is imprinted on. On the other side of the pill there is no score mark. However, a larger sized number "50" is imprinted on the pill. These pills are available from one endorsed overseas source. They are usually sent loose in a cleverly disguised way. The source has had extremely great success in passing them through customs in great time. Most of you can figure out who the source may be. If you don't, then please feel free in contacting the authors of this newsletter and they can direct you.

Hemogenin Oxitosana. This is the Brazilian version. Another extremely good quality brand. When you order these pills, they come in blister packs of 10 each on a foil strip. If you order 100 pills, they will come in a box. Order less and most likely you will most likely see only the foil strips. The strips are in 2 rows of 5 pills. When the pills are in the blister pack, they appear yellow in color due to the yellow colored blister. Once extracted, the pill is rather simple. It is a fairly thick small white pill with a score mark on one side only. The Underground has a very reliable source for this product. The product will only be sold in quantities of 50 and 100.

Anapolan-50 Mexican Prescription. This is the Mexican version that can only be obtained out of hospitals in Mexico. It usually requires a Mexican prescription. You will not find them in your Mexican Pharmacies. Again, these come in blister packs of 10 in a foil strip. The pills are small, pink in color, with a score mark on one side. These are rare to find and I do not know of any particular source that may sell these. Most of the time the source will be unknown and may have scored some while on a Mexican trip. I am not sure of the potency of these particular pills but have heard they may be underdosed. Unless you trust the source for this particular product, be very wary of it for they are easily counterfeited and faked.

Synasteron 25/50. This is the Greek version of oxymetholone. These pills have been bought in many forms which makes this the most likely of Anadrol to be faked. I have seen this come in plain white tabs, with a score mark on one side only, with a score mark on one side and the number "50" on the other. When bought it should come in a small sealed glass bottle. The glass is clear with a white label with rounded corners affixed to it. It should have 2 orange horizontal lines, one on top of the label, the other on the bottom of the label. The label should read "Synasteron 50" with the word "oxymetholum" underneath it in a smaller font size. For awhile, their were claims that there was Synasteron 25 being made out there. The 25's were half the dosage. The prices for these are the cheapest, therefore attractive. But you may be better off buying the Hemogin or the Han Soeul brands for more money.


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Aussie Roids*

Part 2

One of our members from Australia was gracious enought to scan some pictures and descriptions of the "gear" that is found in the land down under. Some are unique and I thought would add a great feature to this months Newletter. This is just for entertainment purposes. Please do not ask the authors where to obtain these. I repeat:

THE AUTHORS DO NOT KNOW OF ANY SOURCES FOR THE FOLLOWING, SO DONT ASK!

ADROYD (Oxymetholone 100mg)
Adroyd is the strongest oral anabolic steroid in Australia, if not the world. It is hard on the liver, and can cause headaches and nausea. It may also cause acne and hair loss due to the high D.H.T. levels. Cycles should be kept short, no more than six weeks. Whilst massive weight and strength gains have been made using Oxymetholone, most users report dramatic losses after the cycle is completed. It is manufactured only by Parke-Davis at this time and costs approximately $220 for 100 tablets on prescription and dosages range from 50mg-300mg daily. Black market price up to $500 for 1 00 tablets.

ANABOL25
Anabol 25 is 25mg Bolderone Undeclynate and is manufactured in Australia by Medos in 10mi bottles. (See Bolderone Undecylenate) Black market price are around $50-60.

ANABOL50
Anabol 50 is 50mg Bolderone Undeclynate and is made in Australia and manufactured in 10mi bottles. (See Bolderone Undecylenate) Black market price are around $70-100.

ANADEX INJECTION
Anadex Injection is 75 mg of oil based Methandriol Dipropionate. It is manufactured in Australia by Apex in 10mi bottles. Black market prices are around $80-100 per 10mi bottle.

ANADIOL TABLETS
Anadiol tablets are 5mg of Methandriol Dipropionate. They are manufactured by Ilium in Australia and are packaged in a small, white plastic bottle of 100 tablets. In appearance the tablets are white, round and have a score mark on one side.
Warning one of this combination is a corticosteroid and the author personally has not spoken to any bodybuilders who have used it.

ANAPLEX (Oral)
Anaplex is 5mg of Norethandrolone and a mixture of assorted vitamins and minerals. It is made in Australia by Pitman-Moore in a square bottle of 100 with an off-white label. Veterinarian price is approx. $30 and the black market price is around $80-$1 00.
Reports from users are that dosages of 8-10 tablets per day work well. Partly because in Europe they took Northandrolone 5 mg tablets which don't have the large vitamin & mineral content that Anaplex has so they were able to take large amounts without getting overdoses of vitamin & minerals. 6-8 tablets a day would most likely give an overdose of vitamin A & D.
Consequently, most users reported a dosage of 5 tablets daily, stacked with an anabolic such as Deca 50 or Testosterone Propionate would give good size and strength gains.
Anaplex is slowly becoming more popular in Australia.




ANAPOLON (Oxymetholone 50mg)
Anapolon is 50mg of Oxymetholone and only made by Syntex in Australia. It is half the strength of Adroyd and comes in a small grey plastic sealed bottleof 1 00 tablets with Anapolon 50mg written in purple. There is no counterfeit in Australia as yet because the tablets seem to be too hard to copy. They are small, thick, white, round tablets with the imprint of Syntex on one side and 50 on the other. Size and strength gains are the same as Adroyd, if the same dosages are used. Remember, Oxymetholone can cause liver damage or cancer if the drug is used for long periods of time without a break. Six to eight weeks is the optimal period considered safe to be on a cycle of this drug, although there are reports of users being on it for longer periods. It will cause virilisation in females, in order to prevent irreversible change, the drug must be discontinued when virilisation is first noticed. It is not recommended for females to use it for this reason. Anapolon 50 is only available on prescription for approximately $1 1 0 and on the black market sells for between $150-$300 per 100 tablets.


ANAVITE
Each kilo contains Methandriol Dipropionate 1.2 mg, Calcium Givconate 280 mg, Yeast 280 mg, Thiamine Hydrochloride 5 mg, Riboflavine 2.5 mg, Nicotinamide 1.5 mg, Calcium Pantothemate 5 mg, Glucose 384.4 mg and Vitamin E 17.5 mg. Some users report having used this on breakfast cereals 10 g per day when on a course and 20 g between courses, thus attempting to sustain an anabolic effect all year round. Each 20 g dose would equal 24mg of Methandriol Dipropionate, which is the advised dose by the manufacturer (RWR Veterinary Products) for a horse, and 1-5 g for dogs. It is packaged in a 500 mg bottle or a 4 kg pail. Black market prices are usually around $80 for 500 gm and $400-$500 for a 4 kg pail


ANATESTON INJECTION
Anateston Injection has a blend of four oil based testosterones totalling 60mg/mi.
The drugs are Testosterone Droterephalate 20mg, Testosterone Cypionate 10mg, and Testosterone Propionate 10mg. It is manufactured in a 10mi glass vial. It has proven to work in some users, but is not popularly used. Black market price $60-$70.


ANDRIOL
Andriol contains 40mg of Testosterone Undecanoate per 40 mg capsule which equals 24 mg of Testosterone. Some users report no side effects and no testicular shrinkage, which is common to some Testosterones. Because Andriol is low dosage and fast acting, divided dosages of approximately 80-120 mg, 3 times daily should be administered to get good results, depending on the users bodyweight, more or less may be required. It will cause a certain amount of fluid retention. It is packaged in a small brown bottle containing 60 40 mg capsules which are brown, red oval shaped footballs. The capsules have the letters DV3 on one side and ORG on the other. ORG stands for the name of the manufacturer Organon. They are manufactured in Holland. Andriol appears to give the same size and strength gains as other testosterones, without the side effects. On prescription in Australia the cost is approximately $50 per bottle. Blackmarket prices are in the area of $60-$1 00 per bottle.

ANDROBOL
Androbol is a good stack of anabolics and a testosterone. lmi contains Nandrolone Decanoate 25mg, Methandriol Dipropionate 35mg and Testosterone Enanthate 20mg totalling 80 mg per mi. This is a popular drug with bodybuilders and powerlifters. Alone, at dosages around 5-1 0 mi per wee excellent results have been reported. In Australia it is manufactured by Ranvet in 10m] bottles with Androbol printed in green, gold colour and each bottle has a silver lid.
Veterinarian price is around $25 and black market price is around $70-$100.

BOLDEBAL-H
This is manufactured in Australia By Ilium. It is an oil-based steroid containing Boldenone undecylenate 50mg/mi in a 1 Omi bottle with green details on the label. It is becoming increasingly more popular. Most users report good results. (See Boldenone Undecylenate) Black market price around $80-100.


BOLDEC
Boldenone Undeclynate 50mg (See Boldenone Undeclynate) Black market price around $80-100

BOLDENONE UNDECYLENATE
Boldenone Undecylenate exerts a sustained positive effect on the Nitrogen balance, thus leading to an increase in bodyweight. Appetite is also improved. It corrects plasma protein imbalances, especially in cases of albumen deficiency, together with an increase in total protein content, of the blood. It also stimulates Erythropolesis, which helps red blood cell production. A 5 mi weekly dosage works well on its own. Boldenone Undecylenate is popular and works well for cutting or bulking muscle tissue. Strength and size gains can be dramatic when stacked with a testosterone. It can be used for cutting when stacked with Primobolan or Stanozolol. It is manufactured under several names, i.e. Boldebal-H, Boldenone 50, Vebonol Sybolin, Depobol and Boldec. Veterinarian prices are in the order of $15-$30 per 10 mi bottle. Black market prices range from $60-$100.


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*X3 Specialty Labs Hamburg / Germany*

Shake before using
Store in a cool and dry place
Protect from direct sunlight


Contained in a brown glass, multi-use vial is approximately 100cc of the oil. The oil is clear, light textured and has a distinctive benzyl alcohol smell. If you see a 50cc version, IT IS FAKE!! Also, any vial that are manufactured in Europe, will have a gold colored metal cap. The American or any fakes are silver colored. Both synthol and Pump 'n Pose will have gold caps.

To import this product legally in the U.S., X3 Specialty Labs created another bottle. This does not have a label. But again, a multi-use, brown colored vial is used. Also, it will contain 100cc of the oil. It has white lettering burned in the glass. The letters will not rub off with a fingernail. They read like this:

Pump 'n Pose

Posing Ol

Nur zur auBeren Anwendung

GleichmaBig auf dem Korper

verteilen.

Kuhl und trocken lagern

Responsible bodybuilders use synthol to add size to small bellied muscles such as the biceps, triceps, deltoids, and calves. A lot of older steroid users used to use Esiclene. Esiclene would add a half inch to any bodypart it was injected in. Esiclene caused an inflammation of the muscle thus causing it to swell. This was only temporary and the inflammation would go away after a couple of days. What synthol can do is add up to 2 inches to a body part. And if used correctly, the results can stay up to at least six months.

How does synthol actually work?

Well when synthol is injected in the body, the oil is supposed to be resistant to mobilization. Once this happens, collegen is formed around the bubble of oil and it encapsulates. The encapusulated collegen keeps the bubble of oil in place thus pushes up the muscle to make it appear bigger from the outside. Some have written that it is the oil that encapsulates. It is not, it is the collegen from your body.

Dan Duchaine seems to be the only guru that has paid some attention to synthol. He had a sample tested using the HPLC method and this is what he says synthol is made of:

C8 (caproic acid) 45.3%

C10 (caprylic acid) 43.4%

C18:2 (linoleic acid) 6.2%

Others 5.1%

He estimates that the "Other" fatty acid is C12. Basically it shows as Medium Chain Triglyceride, mostly C8 and C10. Keep in mind that whe a HPLC lab test is perfomed on a solution, it should show up as a food like substance. So that is why it may be coming up MCT oil. Dan believes strongly that this is MCT oil because of a producer of MCT's in Germany is a company called Dynament Nobel. GenaPharm claims that the oil is not MCT but a synthetic fat. The one common thing that all vials of synthol has is a white powdery sediment on the bottom. This may be the lidocaine hydrocloride.

synthol has actually been in existance for a little over 3 years. Some of your famous bodybuilders are using it. One that is very blatent is the Canadian Collossus - Greg Kovacs. Earlier this year, at the Night of Champions, Kovacs has misused the synthol and injected way too much in his rear delts. If you can see pics, take a look and you will see what I mean. There was rumours that Flex Wheeler has used it in his calves. He has been accused of using implants or other help. I have heard from a reliable source that he does use synthol in his calves.

So the consensus is that when a bodybuilder is using synthol, he is deemed as a "cheater". Usually the people screaming these accusations are on more steroids than I am. So as the old saying goes, "People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones". Women get breast implants all the time, I never look at them and say "she's cheating!" So you have to make up your own minds.

When talking to Haddi, I asked how does one use synthol correctly? This is what I was told. You wont get instructions with the synthol, and most of the advice that goes around your local gyms is usually ignorant advice from individuals that dont want to sound stupid. I got this advice on how to use this correctly straight from the distributor.

Since most people have trouble peaking their biceps, this is the most common bodypart that synthol is injected into. Here are the steps.

Materials you need.

Isopropyl Alcohol

Cotton balls

Injection needle 1 - 1/2 in. 22-26 guage, at least a 1cc syringe

Flair felt tip pen or equivalent

Pump 'n Pose

Preferably a trusted friend and a full length mirror.

Small Band aids

1. In front of the mirror, perform a single bicep pose. You have to determine where the bicep will peak. Once you have found that area, using your free arm and hand. Use the Flair felt tip and make a mark on top of your bicep. This mark will be the insertion point for the injection.

2. Do the same for the other bicep.

3. Once both biceps are marked with the ideal spot for you peak. Shake the bottle of Pump 'n Pose up thoroughly and fill your syringe up with 2 ccs of Pump 'n Pose oil.

4. Using correct hygiene, swab the area for injection with a alcohol soaked cotton ball.

5. Relax you bicep and point the needle in on a 90 degree angle. Insert the needle through the subcaneous layer and push gently and steadily through the muscle. You must get deep into the bicep (basically under the muscle belly) Once you have the desired depth, pull the stopper up slightly to see if the syringe fills with blood. THIS IS IMPORTANT! If it does pull out and try another spot. If it doesnt, then slowly push the stopper until only 1cc is injected under the muscle belly.

6. Do the same for the other bicep.

7. After injection, reswab the injection site with an alcohol soaked cottonball. Massage the area very lightly. Do not put too much pressure. For best results try not to massage at all.

8. Use bandaids to cover injection wounds if necessary.

You are done the injections. After a half hour after the injections, take a light weight dumbell, or barbell and use a weight that will allow you to do 12 -15 reps. Make the reps slow, remembering to squeeze the heads of the biceps after each lift. Remember to keep the weight light. We are only trying to get a good pump.

Repeat this every other day until you get the results you are wanting. Once you have the results you want, then an injection once a month will keep your size for you.

Hints:

1. Do not inject more than 1cc at a time! Injecting more than 1cc will not get you faster quality results. Usually the results are odd looking shapes from your muscles.

2. Since injecting into the bicep can be painful, try using a smaller guage needles if you can. The oil is harder to force out of some, but it wont leave a big hole in your arm.

3. The initial injection is painful, use an ice pack for about 10 -15 minutes to try and numb the pain. It is effective in masking the pain. The day after is when you will feel the bigger pain. It is because of the acids in the oil. It is not unbearable. Use asperin if needed.

4. Try to use a trusted friend, wife, girlfriend, nurse or doctor to help you if at all possible.


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Section III - Training Tips*

Part 3 Synthoid

The newest interest in the bodybuilding drug community is Synthoid. It is better known here in America as "Pump 'n Pose". I will try and give the clearest description on its contents, use and abuse that I can. Once again, we cannot rely on the snobby assed "gurus" from the muscle mags. They are giving it a bad rap and telling you of all the dangers of Synthoid use and they downplay the benefits.

I took the liberty in calling GenaPharm who is the only company in which you can order legit Pump n' Pose from here in the states.

The president of GenaPharm, Haddi Ghandour was very gracious in spending a lot of time with me and answering my many questions. So here are the facts on Synthoid/Pump 'n Pose.

If one was to purchase the legit product overseas, there product label would look like this:

synthol 877/3
Synthetic Size Booster (translated from the German)

Ingredients:
Synthetic Intramuscular Fatty Acids........85%
Lidocaine Hydrocloride...........................7.5%
benzyl alcohol......................................7.5%



Section III - Training Tips

Part 1

Intensity


As with most things, you get out of bodybuilding what you put into it. The harder you work, the more results you will see, assuming that your training methods are as efficient as possible. But at a certain point, it becomes difficultto escalate your workload: it seems you cant lift any more weight; you cant complete your reps; you cant train more frequently or you would not be able to recuperate; and you cant include any more sets or you would be practically living at the gym.

Working harder at this point is a matter of increasing your training intensity. You automatically increase intensity whenever you add weight to the exercises in your routine--you are doing more work in the same amount of time. But you can create more intensity by training faster, and cutting down your rest period between sets.

Cardiovascular endurance is the limiting factor in increasing your intensity. If you outrun your ability to supply oxygen to the muscles, they will fail prematurely and you will not fully stimulate them. However, if you cut down on your rest periods and speed up your training on a gradual basis, you will give your body time to adapt so that you will not fail aerobically.

Of course, there is a big difference in the intensity needed for beginning, intermediaate, and the competition bodybuilding. When you are first starting out, just getting through your workouts cna be such a shock to the body that additional intensity is not needed. Intermediate bodybuilders, however, may find that they have to give some thought as to how to shock the body into further growth. And competition bodybuilders who are striving for the ultimate in physical development, must generate an unbelievable amount of intensity.

Suppose you are doing Bench presses, eight reps with 300 pounds. For you, a ninth rep at that weight just isnt possible no matter how hard you try. But you can keep going if you have someone quickly remove a couple of small plates so that you can continue your reps with slightly less weight. The muscles may be too tired to lift 300 pounds, but they can probably still lify 250 pounds. With this method, you need a trusted partner to help you out. Or, your training partner can grab the bar and help you force out an additional series of reps, making the muscles involved work far beyond what they are accustomed to

The more advanced you become, the harder it is to continue developing and the harder you have to train. In the "Training Tips" section of the upcoming issues we will go over some of the following techniques. These techniques are used to generate intensity.

Forced reps
Burns
Forced Negatives
Supersets
Giant sets
Partial reps
Rest/Pause


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Section IV -- "Personal Page" : Bodybuilders experiences.*

Part 1

Motorheads Post Cycle

Post Cycle
As promised, here is what I did to try to keep the gains I made on my cycle. It is sort of fussy, but I think it does work. I am more interested in maintaining strength than the pounds I've put on and so far this seems to be the case. I've lost around 6 pounds, but my strength seems to be still going up, although my last shots were on Oct. 18.

Anyway this was the program (each week starts on Saturday) and I began it the week after my last shot. (I actually ran out of Proviron (bad planning) Wednesday of week 3, but I've included it as per the original schedule so you can see what the program should look like.)
week 1
25 mg. Proviron

week 2
50 mg. Proviron
100 mg. Cyclofenil
250 mg. DHEA beginning Wednesday

week 3
50 mg. Proviron
200 mg. Cyclofenil
250 mg. DHEA
5,000 iu. HCG(1 shot on Tuesday)**This was 3 weeks after my last shots 100 mg. Clomid beginning Wednesday (for 5 days)

week 4
50 mg. Proviron
200 mg. Cyclofenil
250 mg. DHEA
50 mg. Clomid beginning Monday, ending Saturday (for 5 days)

week 5
25 mg. Proviron ending Friday
100 mg. Cyclofenil ending Tuesday


The original program also includes a substance called phosphatidylersine @ 800 mg. per day. It was vague as to how to incorporate this into the scheme so I didn't use it. What you have here is a mild mini-cycle that eases you into a non-enhanced state. While the compounds used in the cycle itself were self tapering (Sostanon and Laurabolin), this program keeps any aromatization at bay while getting your nads back into the game. With a stronger cycle that includes Anadrol and/or larger quantities of steroids this type of program is even more needed.


My results are as follows: No gyno, no acne, no libido lag, and if I was able to maintain my caloric intake I probably wouldn't have lost any weight either. Plus I'm still getting stronger. I think it was worth it, at least for me. A younger guy may be able to do with less, but it is an expensive proposition to do a cycle, you might as well do all you can to protect you gains.

I'm now beginning to use Clenbuteral, 120 mg . on a 2 day on, 2 off cycle lasting 6 weeks with a half tab of Cytomel thrown in (for 2 weeks only). I'd like to burn off some fat and get a little lean before I cycle again this Spring.


To give credit where credit is due, the above program was extracted from an article written by Juice Monkey and Big Canuk for the Elite Fitness Board. The entire article, with all the whys and wherefores of the GKF is available at Bodybuilding: Anabolic steroids, EliteFitness.com, also a revised article will be issued shortly clarifying some points and discussing other compounds.

I hope this 3 part saga was of help to our board members, especially any older guys who might be considering a cycle. It can be done safely and with good results. My only regret is not having the opportunity to do this years ago, but that's life. Thanks again Tazzy for providing the Newsletter and for your comments last issue. They were appreciated.


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Section V -- Supplementation's /Herbs*

Part 1

Echinacea.

The Mastodon of Blood Purifiers

By Mammot!


Ok, first of all I would like to state that I took on this project for only a short stint of time. I have a decent working knowledge of survival medicine and plants. But most of my knowledge lies with identification of edible wild plants. So I will only write

articles on plants that I have used/use and know to work. Well here goes.

I decided to write this article of the Echinacea because of my belief in preventive maintenance. Some people say if it ain't broke don't fix it. I say stop the problem before it starts. Do to the apparent fact that steroid users suffer from a weakened immune system. I believe that the use of this Daisy is important.

Echinacea (pronounced "Eck-in-asia") is the ultimate blood purifier. It is also know as the Purple Coneflower , the Purple Daisy, and Missouri Snakeroot, Rudbeckia or Black Sampson. Other members of this family include Daisy, Dandelion, And Marigold. However in most books regarding herbs, the Echinacea was listed in the index under Purple Coneflower.

Echinacea was the primary medicine used by the American Indians of the plains. It was used as an Analgesic, (pain relieving) an Antiseptic, (applied to the skin to kill bacteria) an Anti-inflammatory, (used to prevent inflammation of such diseases as gout or arthritis) a Deodorant (used to destroy odors) a Febrifuge, (used to prevent or lower fevers.) a blood purifier and by the Sioux as a snake bite remedy. American Indians used it as an infusion for sores, colds, measles, mumps, smallpox and arthritis. However, one must keep in mind that a good percentage of Indians were wiped out by colds that the Western man brought over with them. So obviously it doesn't totally prevent these illnesses. I believe that it only strengthens your personal resistance to familiar strains of these infections.

Echinacea was by 1890 used in several medicines. It was nationally known and accepted as a treatment for everything. Echinacea was virtually in every home by the 1920 as a treatment for one thing or another. By the late 1930s, antibiotics were becoming available and the use of Echinacea declined.

If not for the discovery of our "wonder drugs," such as Penicillin, Streptomycin or Tetracycline, Echinacea would be the herb chosen most frequently to treat all infections and inflammatory conditions. Only in the recent past has mainstream global populace begun to rediscover the potential of this herb.


Echinacea has been shown to have significant immuno-enhancing properties. Echinacea is capable of increasing defense mechanisms for the purpose of neutralizing viruses, destruction of bacteria and increasing chemotaxis – the migration of white blood cells to the area of infection.

One of the primary defense systems in the body is a jelly like substance that surrounds every cell in the body and binds them together, it is called "Hyaluronic acid . When this acid is attacked by an outside source such as (Cancer, virus, germs etc.) this acid turns from a jelly like substance to a watery substance allowing the intruder to enter the cell, thus allowing the disease or infection to spread within the body. Echinacea has been shown to prevent the thinning of hyaluronic acid, there by preventing the spread of an infection that may have already occurred from leaping from one cell to the next.

Echinacea is used in the treatment of acne, boils, cold and flu, bladder infections, tonsillitis and infectious diseases. This herb contains a natural antibiotic called (echinacoside) which is comparable to the broad spectrum antibiotic Penicillin. Echinacea has been in constant use in Germany since the 1930s and recent studies have established its usefulness for not only acute arthritic disease but also certain cancers and various viral diseases.

I believe Echinacea should be chosen over man made antibiotics for one last and great reason. A prescription antibiotic attacks not only the "bad guys" but destroys the "good guys" necessary for good health. The B vitamins (the stress vitamins) and vitamin K (necessary for clotting and healing) are both destroyed by broad spectrum antibiotics. The destruction of these vitamins adds to the body's vulnerability when it needs strength most. While Echinacea does not do any damage that is know of at the present. It still gives a damn good treatment for most colds, virus and the whole gamut of crap that is floating in the air.

Sorry Guys, I would go into more detail but My memory and reference sources are limited. This should give you the basic grasp of this herb and its capabilities. It is definitely one of my personal favorites. However, I prefer to grow my own other than pay outrageous prices and purchase it in a store. I hope this article is easy to read and understand. But most important I hope it will convince you to give it a try.

Try it out guys you won't be sorry.

MAMMOT!

A nation that believes in peace is

always the first to be conquered.


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Section VI – Information, Law, FDA, DEA*

Part 1

Hooray for the DEA?

This section is brought to you by CE. He downloaded this from an DEA site and thought we could use it in the Newsletter. He gave this to me last month, but I couldn't get it in the Newsletter. So I promised him this month. I call this part "Hooray for the DEA", because it is basically tells all the supposed lies and evils of steroid use. Then to protect the good citizens of the U.S. , they proceed to brag about their busts. I found the whole thing quite humorous. But at the end, there is a section which tells what overseas pharmacies are being flagged. So we did get a Christmas gift from our enemies. It will save us nasty steroid users hundreds of dollars by telling us who not to send our money. Thanks DEA!


July 25, 1989

SAN JOSE GRAND JURY INDICTS THREE FOR 'steroids'

A federal grand jury in San Jose, Calif., has charged three persons with conspiring to make and distribute hundreds of thousands of dollars worth of counterfeit anabolic steroids and other hormones abused by some athletes for muscle bulk.

The following may be used to answer questions. Joseph P. Russoniello, U.S. Attorney for the Northern District of California, announced the 26-count indictment June 29. It charges that Don L. Tirado, Carol L. Stasi and Eric D. Swanholt bottled and sold 12 steroid counterfeits -- copies of brands made by legitimate drug companies. Besides being counterfeit, the products contained no steroids or hormones as claimed. The products -- currently circulating in the steroids black market -- are phony versions of:

TRADE NAME PURPORTED MAKER

Andriol-50 Syntex

Deca-Durabolin Organon Laboratories Ltd.

Dianabol Ciba-Geigy

Equipoise Squibb Canada

Finajet 30 Roussel-Uclaf

Nelavar Searle & Co.

Nolvadex Stuart Pharmaceuticals

Pregnyl Organon Laboratories Ltd.

Testosterone Cypionate Lemmon Co.

Testosterone Enanthate Lemmon Co.

Testosterone Propionate Lemmon Co.

Winstrol-V Sterling Drug


The indictment charges that the conspirators were involved in laundering money to conceal or disguise the source, ownership and control of the proceeds of their scheme. In the case of the counterfeit Pregnyl (chorionic gonadotropin) the three are also charged with making and distributing a product containing bacteria and pyrogens, impurities that can cause fever. (See Press Release P87-18, June 26, 1987: FDA Warns of Contaminated Hormone.)

FDA Commissioner Frank E. Young, M.D., Ph.D., has said, "Anabolic steroids, legitimately on the market only to treat very serious diseases, are prescription drugs developed to help rebuild tissues in some degenerative diseases, such as some cases of breast cancer and anemia, where the risks -- which range from acne to cancer and heart disease -- are worth taking. But cynical profiteers and counterfeiters are tempting some of the best of our young people to add the chemistry of anabolic steroids to their athletic training routine.

"This is not a harmless Charles Atlas program. This is not Wheaties. This is a perversion of the pursuit of athletic excellence, as well as a terribly dangerous practice. Although many of the side effects have been thought to be long-range, we already have begun to see reports of heart conditions, violence, suicidal moods, sexual changes, sterility -- and, ironically, in younger users, stunted growth. Tomorrow, we may also see an epidemic of cancers and heart attacks among these users." In 1984, FDA found evidence of a nationwide network of illegal steroid dealers supplying body-builders and others seeking muscle bulk. In 1985, the agency turned over the information it had been able to collect to the Justice Department and has been working closely ever since, along with the U.S. Postal Service, the IRS, U.S. Customs and various state agencies. More than seventy-five persons and corporations have been convicted of federal criminal charges. Seven clandestine manufacturing locations have been found and closed. More than $16 million worth of illegal drugs have been seized.

(Earlier Talk Papers on steroids include T89-23, May 1, 1989; T88--89, Dec. 9, 1988, and T87-28, June 24, 1987.)

Answers 10/21/1987

Oct. 21, 1987

FIVE ARRESTED FOR steroid DISTRIBUTION

A federal grand jury in San Jose, Calif., indicted five California residents Oct. 6, 1987, on conspiracy charges in the nationwide distribution of millions of dollars worth of anabolic steroids through a clandestine mail order business. The drugs have a reputation as an aid in enhancing certain athletic performance and muscle building. The following information was released by the Justice Department. Reporters can reach a spokesperson by calling the Justice Department in Washington, D.C. The phone number is 202-633-2018.


The indictment charged Steven and Caroline Coons of Santa Clara, Jeffrey Feliciano of Fountain Valley, Dr. John Perzik of Milpitas, and Charles Lewis Silcox of Santa Clara with engaging in a conspiracy to conduct a clandestine prescription drug distribution and manufacturing business.

In addition, the indictment charged Steven Coons and Feliciano with eight counts of mail fraud and charged all of the defendants with 23 substantive counts of violating the Food Drug and Cosmetic Act. Richard K. Willard, Assistant Attorney General in charge of the Justice Department's criminal prosecutions said: "Of particular concern is what we understand to be the growing use of these dangerous drugs by younger athletes, such as high school students, for the purpose of building muscles. The improper use of steroids can slow down or even stop the growth of bone tissue." The use of steroids has been linked to serious side effects, such as cancer of the liver, jaundice, testicular atrophy, increased risk of coronary heart disease, stroke, sterility, birth defects, prostate cancer, increased masculinity in women and aggressive behavior in men.

Joseph P. Russoniello, U.S. Attorney for the Northern District of California, said the Coons began the mail order business in 1983 and were known to steroid traffickers as the connection for East German anabolic steroids. According to the indictment, Steven Coons and Feliciano promoted their products through magazine articles, promotional literature and oral sales presentations as East German drugs, when in fact Feliciano manufactured them in a clandestine laboratory in Fountain Valley, Calif. The indictment alleged that, in addition to the counterfeit East German drugs, the mail order business illegally sold large quantities of prescription drugs obtained with the help of a medical doctor, John Perzik. According to the indictment, Perzik and Coons ordered $765,000 worth of prescription drugs from U.S. wholesale drug companies between February 1985 and January 1986. Steven Coons directed customers to place their orders for presciption drugs by calling the Coons' residence, and no prescriptions were issued or obtained for these sales, the indictment said. The Food, Drug and Cosmetic Act makes it a federal crime to distribute prescription drugs without a prescription. The indictment charged that between February 1984 and January 1986, the Coons deposited into their bank accounts approximately $1.6 million from the drug distribution business. The conspiracy and mail fraud counts each carry a maximum sentence of five years in prison and a fine of $250,000. The FD&C Act violations each carry a maximum sentence of three years and a $250,000 fine. Willard said that by indicting the defendents on charges that expose them to long prison sentences and large fines, the Department of Justice is sending a message to other traffickers that their activities will be prosecuted vigorously. The indictment, he said, is the result of an ongoing nationwide investigation, begun in 1985, into the illegal manufacture and distribution of anabolic steroids and androgenic hormones. (See Talk Paper T87-28, June 24, 1987.) The investigation is being coordinated by Justices' Office of Consumer Litigation of the Civil Division in Washington, in conjunction with the FBI, the U.S. Customs Service and FDA. Russoniello and Willard praised the contributions to the investigation by the San Jose offices of FBI and FDA and thanked FDA Commissioner Frank E. Young for the agency's assistance and encouragement.

The case will be jointly prosecuted by San Jose Assistant U.S. Attorney Joseph M. Burton, the Civil Division's Office of Consumer Affairs and FDA's General Counsel's Office.

Consumer 06/01/1995


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Steroids and Sports Are a Losing Combination*

by Raja Mishra

This article is first in a series with important health information for teenagers. Ben Johnson, the Canadian sprinter, expected the 1988 Summer Olympics in Seoul, South Korea, to be the zenith of his track and field career. He would compete against his arch-rival, American sprinter Carl Lewis, in the event that was his specialty: the 100-meter dash. When the starting pistol sounded, Johnson was off like a man possessed. He crossed the finish line victorious and became the toast of the athletic world, as well as a hero to his fellow Canadians. The next morning, however, events took a 180-degree turn. Johnson became the shame of his country and his cherished gold medal was stripped. Tests revealed that he used steroids.

* * * * *

A 23-year old bodybuilder, complaining of severe groin pains, was taken to the hospital. Doctors found his liver and kidneys had stopped working. He was immediately rushed to the intensive-care unit. Four days later he died when his heart stopped. His autopsy revealed that he was a steroid abuser.

* * * * *

While preparing for his prom night, a high school senior drank a "health formula," which he had been taking for some time to increase muscle and reduce fat. His evening of romance was never to be. Twenty minutes after drinking the formula, which contained GHB (an illegal drug promoted as an anabolic steroid alternative), he lapsed into a coma. His parents found him sprawled on the floor and rushed him to the hospital. Doctors said if he had been found half an hour later, he probably would have died.

* * * *.*

These three cases, though different, all involve the illegal use of anabolic steroids or similar "performance-enhancing" drugs. What exactly are these drugs that have damaged so many lives? steroids are a synthetic version of the human hormone called testosterone. Testosterone stimulates and maintains the male sexual organs. It also stimulates development of bones and muscle, promotes skin and hair growth, and can influence emotions. In males, testosterone is produced by the testes and the adrenal gland. Women have only the amount of testosterone produced by the adrenal gland--much less than men have. This is why testosterone is often called a "male" hormone. The average adult male naturally produces 2.5 to 11 milligrams of testosterone daily. The average steroid abuser often takes more than 100 mg a day, through "stacking" or combining several different brands of steroids. Researchers first developed steroids in the 1930s to rebuild and prevent the breakdown of body tissues from disease.

The controversy surrounding steroids began in the 1950s during the Olympic Games when the athletic community discovered that athletes from Russia and some East European nations, which had dominated the games, had taken large doses of steroids. Many of the male athletes developed such large prostate glands (a gland located near the bladder and urethra that aids in semen production) that they needed a tube inserted in order to urinate. Some of the female athletes developed so many male characteristics, chromosome tests were necessary to prove that they were still women. Even though the side effects of steroid abuse had become known, the demand for them increased in the athletic community. Since then, the sale of steroids has ballooned into a $100-million-a-year black market.

Dangers Abound

steroids fool the body into thinking that testosterone is being produced. The body, sensing an excess of testosterone, shuts down bodily functions involving testosterone, such as bone growth. The ends of long bones fuse together and stop growing, resulting in stunted growth. steroid abuse has many dangerous side effects (see box). Adding to the danger is the way some steroids are manufactured and distributed. The drugs are often made in motel rooms and warehouses in Mexico, Europe, and other countries and then smuggled into the United States. The potency, purity and strength of the steroids produced this way are not regulated and therefore it is almost impossible for users to know how much they are taking. Counterfeit steroids are also sold as the real thing. So it's often impossible to tell exactly what some products contain.

New Trends

A new, alarming trend, is the use of other drugs to achieve the "performance-enhancing" effects of steroids. These steroid "alternatives" are sought in order to avoid the stiff penalties now in effect against those who possess anabolic steroids without a valid prescription. The two most common are gamma hydroxybutyrate (GHB) and clenbuterol. GHB is a deadly, illegal drug that is a primary ingredient in many of these "performance-enhancing" formulas. The GHB that caused the prom night tragedy was marketed under the name "Somatomax PM." Rumors among teens that it caused a "high" increased the public health problems with GHB. In fact, the drug does not produce a high. It does, however, cause headaches, nausea, vomiting, diarrhea, seizures, and other central nervous system disorders, and, possibly, death.

Clenbuterol, another steroid "alternative," has become an extremely popular item on the black market. The drug is used in some countries for certain veterinary treatments, but is not approved for any use--in animals or humans--in the United States. In Spain, 135 people became ill with muscle tremors, fast heart rates, headaches, dizziness, nausea, fever, and chills after eating beef liver that contained residues of the drug. "The lack of information about clenbuterol is its greatest hazard. Most of the research we do have is from humans who ingested the drug by eating meat from animals who had been administered it, but as far as ingestion straight into humans, much work needs to be done," says Donald Legget, a compliance officer with FDA's Center for Drug Evaluation and Research who deals with enforcement of laws against steroid distribution (see "Show Animals Tested for Illegal Drug," in the Investigators' Reports section of this issue).

Why Does Anyone Use Them?

With so many harmful effects from steroids and similar illegal drugs, why do so many young people continue to use them? One answer is social pressures. Many young men feel they need to look "masculine," that is, strong and muscular. Bodybuilding stresses such muscularity, and some men--and women--abuse anabolic steroids to increase muscle mass and definition.
And then there's the "winning isn't everything, it's the only thing" philosophy common in so many school athletic programs. Some student athletes feel so pressured to succeed in their respective sports that they resort to steroids for help. Another reason, say many experts, lies in the basic nature of young people not to concern themselves with long-term effects. The desire to make the football team or to impress peers is much more immediate than the future prospect of possible damage to the liver, heart, and other vital organs. In its effort to alert teenagers to the dangers of steroid abuse, FDA has developed a series of pamphlets, posters, and public service announcements. Recently, anabolic steroids were placed in the same regulatory category as cocaine, heroin, LSD, and other habit-forming drugs. This means that, in addition to FDA, the Drug Enforcement Agency helps to enforce laws relating to their abuse.

Celebrities like bodybuilding champs Arnold Schwarzenegger and Lee Haney and professional wrestler Jesse Ventura have spoken out against steroid use. Major magazines, ranging from Newsweek to Muscle and Fitness, have published articles warning of the dangers of steroid abuse. The courts are handing down stiff sentences for people dealing in illegal steroids and similar drugs. Distributors have been sentenced to three to six years in jail and fined up to six figures. FDA, working with other law enforcement agencies, has made hundreds of arrests and broken up several large distribution and manufacturing rings.

Athletic organizations have joined the fight. The Olympic Games are now closely monitored to prevent athletes who use steroids from participating, as Ben Johnson found out. The National Football League has a strict testing policy in its training camps and hands down fines and suspensions for those who test positive, and bans for repeat offenders. The National Collegiate Athletic Association, too, has established stricter measures for testing and disciplining steroid users.

Although it may be true that in combination with intensive weight training and a high-calorie, high-protein diet, steroids can augment short-term muscle gain, teens need to ask themselves: Is it worth all the short-term health effects and the possibility of long-term, permanent damage? Is it worth the disgrace of being eliminated from competition, or even of being arrested? After taking a long, hard look at the facts, most teens will realize that using drugs to boost athletic performance is a no-win situation.

Raja Mishra is a sophomore at the University of Maryland at College Park. He wrote this during a summer internship with FDA's Office of Public Affairs.

steroids May Give You More Than You Bargained For Established side effects and adverse reactions:
acne
genital changes
water retention in tissue
yellowing of eyes and skin
oily skin
stunted growth
fetal damage
coronary artery disease
sterility
liver tumors and disease
death
In women: male pattern baldness, hairiness, voice deepening, decreased breast size, increased body hair, and menstrual irregularities

Other possible side effects and adverse reactions:
abdominal pains
hives
chills
euphoria
diarrhea
fatigue
fever
muscle cramps
headache
unexplained weight loss/gain
nausea and vomiting
vomiting blood
bone pains
depression
impotence
breast development in men
aggressive behavior
urination problems
sexual problems
gallstones
high blood pressure
kidney disease


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Section VII -- Black List: Mail-Order Scams, Companies, and Scumbags!*

Please pay close attention to this section. If we work together we can make rip off artists and scammers a thing of the past. If a potential source wants to advertise his wares on our board,

he/she will be required to give up their home address, phone number and other pertinent info about themselves. The information that they submit will be verified. This may be a harsh method, and it will drive some source away, but the ones with nothing up their sleeves except to do an honest business will be glad to help us with that info. If these sources turn sour on us, then I will advertise the pertinent info on their whereabouts. I have 2 sources that will be posting on our board that will help us get gear from time to time. They do not want to be advertised and they wish to do their business in a low key manner. They will offer to help any honest buyer out by giving them the opportunity to do business. In order to get in contact with them, you will have to be referred by one of their customers that have a good repoire. So watch each others back. The person that you are gracious enough to help out by answering his/her questions, or giving some free advice maybe the one to turn you on to these reliable sources. So on the UNDERGROUND SUPPLEMENTS board, it might pay off nicely to be nice and watch your fellow bodybuilders back!

So on to the blacklisted sources.

Drugstore O.L. Skouvara & Co., Epaminonda 82, Thiva32200, Greece -- all outgoing mail/packages are flagged by U.S. Customs.
Euro Care Mail order Pharmacy, The Netherlands -- Shutdown due to MM2000 article.
B.Mougios & Co. Pittakou 23, T.K., 54645, Thessalonike, Greece -- Shutdown
Paul Parker / Carlos P.O. Box 83130, San Diego, CA, 92138 -- Busted/DEA gathering information.
IC (formerly SHAL) P.O Box 465, North Jackson, OH 44451 -- Scammer/Sells fakes
"sakido@hotmail.com" Coosa, GA Customers reporting that they never received goods.
"Stone@glasscity.net" Toledo, OH Customers reporting that they never received goods.
"chosto@hotmail.com" Customers reporting that they never received goods.
"dave@glasscity.net" Toledo, OH (could be Stone) Bad reports from customers.
Rejuvenation IMP Customers reporting that they never received goods.
MDT Customers report that source sells counterfeit and fakes
Pharm-Europa Customers report that source sells counterfeits and fakes
R. M. Products Customers report that source sells counterfeits and fakes
Farmlette Customers report that source sells counterfeits and fakes
Winfield Assoc. Customers report that source sells counterfeits and fakes
Farma-Mex (Pharma-Mex) Customers report that source sells counterfeits and fakes.
Swess Pharma Customers report that source sells counterfeits and fakes
NM This source is a scumbag. Counterfeits/fakes/scammer
Spider Labs This source is a scammer

Now a list of the more recent scumbags. The above do not post too much and will be easy to spot. To the newest members of our web site, take a good look at the following scumbags. They advertise on the ANABOLIX and ELITE FITNESS boards. They will not be allowed to advertise on our board.

Rob O - Robert Orlando - "r_orlando@hotmail.com" SCAM ARTIST/RIP OFF/SCUMBAG!
Bullforce - "roids@usa.net" SCAM ARTIST/RIP OFF
steroid or F.M.- "steroid@hotmail.com" Resides in Spain. Extremely slow delivery or no delivery! I recently asked for a price list and the guy sent me one. So he still is in business.
Babou - "herefor2@hotmail.com" Out of business--Do not send money!
D.Young - Dewitt Young - d_young@hotmail.com Mail troubles to U.S. - Extremely forgetful. However, customers that reside outside the U.S report no problems.
Mr. Musclehead This is the quickest scam I've seen done. This is the source that made trouble for "Hulkster". That trouble is exactly why there will be no advertising of sources on this newsletter. You may hear rumors that "Mr. Musclehead" is actually the "Hulkster". These rumors are not true. The "Hulkster" gave his endorsement to "Mr. Musclehead" and advertised his services. Well, a lot of people hold the Hulkster in high regard and trusted this source that the Hulkster trusted. Thus, a lot of people sent in their money. Needless to say, they never received their goods. This was a huge scam because of the big sum of money that was hustled.
Comptroller - This is the famed "scanner source". This source will send a scanned image of the products he will send you, when he receives your money. However, some customers are claiming rip-off. They are not receiving their paid-for goods. Comptroller isn't answering the allegations. This month, two new fellow Underground members reported being ripped off by the Comptroller. So he is now blacklisted.
Stryder46 - This is the newest asshole. He has ripped off a few of our members. If you get an email from this guy, promptly tell him to get screwed.



GRAY LISt
This is the "Grey List" . This is a list of sources that are having problems. They are not fully blacklisted. So use at your own discretion. These sources have come through for some of their customers.

Mexiboy - Customers are now complaining that they have not received goods from him. The word is that a source close to Mexiboy is claiming that a hacker is threatening Mexiboy. This has not been confirmed.

CUSTOMS ARE FLAGGING!!
This list is for sources that are legit but may be having problems with U.S. Customs flagging shipments from them.

Viper -- This is an honorable guy with a good stock list and very fair prices. However I have seen reports that his latest customers are having their products seized by the U.S. Customs. Some customers report that they have received seizure notices. Use this source at your own risk. Viper is aware of the "Hidden Compartment in a book" method and is willing to help in this method of shipping. I don't want any misunderstandings, Viper is legit, the only problem here is the U.S. Customs, and they're stealing your packages!


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Section VIII -- Counterfeits/Fake Steroids*

Part 1
Fakes (Useless)
- Russian Dianabol Blister packs have poor quality print (in Russian) and it has "Methanadrolone" and "000.5r" printed on it. The colors used for this print is black and blue. The directions that come with the tablets, is printed on a green like colored paper.
- Deca Durabolin From Organon Co. (Greece) Lot#931104-012 Exp. 991128 100mg/ml, 2ml/vial, 3 vials per box
- Deca Durabolin From Organon Co. Lot#292698A 200mg/ml, 2ml vial. The vial is brownish in color with a blue cap.
- Sustanon Russian Sustanon "CYCTAHOH 250" The 1cc amp is clear with a bright scoring mark around the neck. The label on the amp has rounded corners. Lot#252179, Manufacture Date: Mai '95 Exp. Date: Mai 99.
- Pronabol-5 India, the fakes come in a plain foil strip on 10 tabs. The real version comes in a vacuum packed foil strip with purple writing on it. The tabs are marked "P-5"
- Thai D-bol A lot of the Thai D-bol that is being sold is reported being fake. It seems to be coming from the European sources. Viper, a good friend of ours and who is a legit source, reported that his Thai D-bol is fake and is trying to find another source. So if you are looking for the Thai - Dbol, do yourself a favor and order it from a U.S. Source.
- Synasteron 50 I have had a lot of reports from people who have bought the Synasteron (Oxymetholone) from European sources have reported very little gains if any at all. There was a 25mg dose of Synasteron floating around for awhile too. I believe that both of the Synasterons were grossly underdosed and now, most cannot tell the difference between the 25mg and the 50mg pills. The main attraction to Synasteron is the price. I have seen it sell for as little as $60.00 for 100each 50mg tabs! Your best bet is to stay with the higher price Oxymetholones that are going around.

Part 2

Counterfeits (good stuff)
These are the latest counterfeits floating around. They contain real steroids but sometimes they may be underdosed, or another type of steroid is used instead of the advertised one.

- Parabolan Negma (France) Parabolan Exp. 08/96
- Test. Ethanate Steris Labs (USA) 200mg/ml 10cc vial
- Test. Cypionate Steris Labs (USA) 200mg/ml 10cc vial
- Test. Propionate Steris Labs (USA) 100mg/ml 10cc vial
- Test. Suspension Steris Labs (USA) 100mg/ml 30cc vial
- HCG Steris Labs (USA)
- Primobolan (Spanish) 100mg/ml contains 50mg Nandrolone Phenlypropionate. The blue spot is smaller, the score mark is very visable, different plastic tray.

(The above information was obtained from the Hulksters newsletter)


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Final Thoughts from the Editors/Authors*

The future for the Underground
A couple of weeks ago, CE and myself talked about going ahead and getting the problem of getting the Underground on a secure server. Well as it turned out, CE has been able to lay his hands on a PC that will serve as the server. That is big money folks. Computers are not cheap. We decided that the software that would give us the best efficiency, performance and most of all, security. The software will cost us a bundle. So we decided to put a post down on the Underground asking for volunteers or donations. CE arranged a little contest to try and award people that contributed $100. or more. Well the people emailing us and offering their $100. donations was surprising. We had over a grand in proposed donations. This did not come without backlash. A lot of you complained that you would like to donate money, but did not have $100. to give out. Let me make this clear. If you want to donate $100.00 or more fine, it is appreciated. If you can only afford $10.00, fine; it too is appreciated. Our goal is to have this secure server up and serving our great members by the summer of this new year. It looks like that any new members that join up the secure server, will have to fill out an application, and pay a small application fee. These applications will be reviewed. We need to have volunteers to try and make up an application that will allow one of us to check the background of any person that wishes to join our elite group. What may be best is to take the first couple of volunteers and have them work together to come up with something. Then once we have a set application, we will need volunteers to do background checks.

People that have been loyal to the Underground will be invited to the new Secure server. To access this secure server, you will be given a username and a password. We will know who is on at all times. We ask that you honor the Underground and its members by not giving out your username and password. There will be rules. Part of the idea for this was to weed out the pricks that love to post assinine postings, the law, scam artists, and ripoffs. With the new secure server, we can talk more openly, without any worries from law and if you stick to the sources that are members of the secure server, you wont be ripped off. This will be exclusive. Nobody else that I know of is doing this. We will also have lawyers, a doctor, and roid gurus that will be at you disposal to ask questions, advice or other pertinent things.

We here at the Underground are wide open for suggestions, volunteers. Please feel free to email you ideas, comments, or input to one of us.

The Arnold Classic
Last month, I mentioned the Arnold Classic. I wanted to let people know about this great event. I found it to be an oppurtunity for some of us to meet and greet. I still am planning on going. And to those who are interested, here is some information.

It is called the Arnold Fitness Weekend '98. The dates are March 6 - 7 - 8, 1998. It is located at the Veterans Memorial in Columbus, Ohio. It will host the following events:

Arnold Schwarzenegger Classic - 10th annual premier spring event in world class proffesional fbodybuilding.

Ms International Contest - top womwn bodybuilding competitors compete for the crown

Fitness International Contest - competitions and demos from top women fitness athletes

Arnold Masters Invitational/Martial Arts Festival - competitions and demos in almost every disipline of martial arts.

Arnold Fitness Expo '98 - hundreds of exihibits and activities

Here is the prices and ticket information.

Special VIP package: includes seats for all components, banquet, a training seminar with Arnold and the champs, admission to Fitness EXPO '98, plus a photo of you and Arnold; $300.

All seats are reserved: Prejudging Saturday, March 7, 1998, 10am, $35. Finals, 7-10pm $35. and $50.

Tickets and Information: Phone 614-431-3600, or write: Ticketmaster, 1103 Schrock Road, Columbus, OH 43229

Hope to see you all there!


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

REMOVED: Sources and advertising sections to advert any scammer from trying to take over the old handles.

PLEASE NOTE: These articles are from the mid to late 90's and all sources and advertisers are long gone from the game.


----------

